# I did it myself CREE LED



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

5x 3w cool white CREE with ripple optics 
35-700 driver
bjb solder
aluminum I beam
2 prong plug
extra solid core wire
shrink tube
extension cord
polycarbonate sheet


----------



## cath0de (Feb 23, 2011)

I have to say 'wow'. That's close to perfect. How warm does the i-beam get?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

stays cool


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

what size tank is this for?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

about 5 gal


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

crappy camera phone


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks great. Keep your eye out for algae and lift the light higher as soon as you spot it.


----------



## phai00 (May 30, 2009)

Where you by Cree LED ?cool white CREE with ripple optics


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

reefledlights.com


----------



## winterliu (Apr 5, 2012)

you can manufature led by yourself~~~~~~~~~~~ add led bead with different colour which suitable for different plants and fish~~~


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

very nice! How much did this all end up costing?

also how high is the light suspended on top of the tank?


----------



## TechnoFishy (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nicely done! A beautiful mix of form and function. I was wondering which leds that you used, the only ones that they have the flux listed for are the XMLs. Thanks for sharing with us!

PS. I've been thinking about getting one of those Finnex tanks and this rather seals it; very pleasing layout.


----------



## tinman84 (May 8, 2012)

looks great


----------



## tinman84 (May 8, 2012)

where did you get the leds from ??


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

@winterliu

huh?


----------



## GOJIRADOR (Dec 22, 2011)

h4n said:


> very nice! How much did this all end up costing?
> 
> also how high is the light suspended on top of the tank?


ditto


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow i never knew i made the front page!!!! that is awesome!!!


got them from reefledlights.com


----------

